# Good US tax software for expats & self employed?



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for advice for a good e-filing software. I'm based in the UK, and self employed.

I want to e-file if I can. As I am self employed I need to attach a statement to exempt me from self employment tax. (this is in the post)

Has anyone successfully done this - electronically? Or does the return have to be sent via paper?

Tax Act says that it can't e-file for this reason. (I tried to show the link, but only 3 posts so I'll add it in comments 

Any recommendations of solid tax software, that will allow me to e-file with this would be great. Happy to pay for a program if its worth it.

Thanks in advance,

Ontta


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am self employed, live in the UK, and used Tax Act but had to print return and mail it because of the exemption and certificate. Don't think there is way to do it electronically, but might be wrong.


----------



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Clare, appreciate your response.

Ok, I may have to mail it.

I'll be posting from the UK too, did you mail to the London Embassy or the US Address?

And did you just use first class post, or did you go via registered / fed ex?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given that the IRS has shut down all their overseas offices, I would not send any tax returns to the London Embassy, but rather use the address given in the instructions (Pub 54 or Pub 17) for overseas filers. Check Pub 54, too, for the address to use if you decide to use an express mail service - you may need a street address. The postal address is more or less like a "box number" and many commercial delivery services have to have a street address.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I cannot ever recall a time when the IRS allowed filers to send tax returns to their overseas offices even when they were open. Do you remember such a time, Bev?


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

The IRS have a specific address for overseas users. I seem to recall it was in Austin, but you can locate it following Bev's instructions. I just sent it regular mail with proof of postage. I think there are instructions on the IRS website if you want to use a courier.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> I cannot ever recall a time when the IRS allowed filers to send tax returns to their overseas offices even when they were open. Do you remember such a time, Bev?


There are people here in France who said that they sent their returns to the Consulate in Paris (always assumed that it had something to do with there being an office there). Apparently the intention was that the Consulate would stick the envelopes (appropriated franked with US stamps) into the diplomatic pouch to be mailed from Washington DC or wherever the pouches go.

Have not heard of anyone using the diplomatic pouch in recent years - so it's entirely possible that the consulate have simply eliminated the courtesy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Will hunt down the US address and get it sent out. I think when I first did my tax returns five years ago, I was able to file the delinquent ones to the UK embassy, but I'll play it safe and send it direct to the US.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are not enclosing payment with your tax return (Form 1040, 1040A or 1040EZ), here's the address (per this page and this page):

Department of the Treasury
Internal Revenue Service
Austin, TX 73301-0215
USA​
If you are enclosing payment, here's the address:

Internal Revenue Service
P.O. Box 1303
Charlotte, NC 28201-1303
USA​


----------



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Byline, much appreciated.


----------

